# BBS LM 5x100 17x7.5



## ITA~GTi (Oct 20, 2003)

Im looking to get a set of the LM's in 17x7.5. BBS USA does not carry them, BBS Germany does not carry them. The only place that carrys the LM in 17x7.5 is in Japan (LM 090). 
Specs on the rim:
BBS LM(090) * 17x7.5 * et48 * 5x100 * bore:56.0 * weight:8.5Kg
I checked with Tire Rack and they can't get them in. I check with a few other places, and they can't get them in.
If anyone knows a place that can get them in let me know
Any help would be great.
Thanks
Rim in question


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: BBS LM 5x100 17x7.5 (ITA~GTi)*

I bought (and brought) mine when I was over the pond last time.


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: BBS LM 5x100 17x7.5 (JumpalTurbo5)*

you could always try another bolt pattern and use adapters... just a thought


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: BBS LM 5x100 17x7.5 (Raven1407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raven1407* »_you could always try another bolt pattern and use adapters... just a thought

That's not bad idea at all, like this previous car of mine.


----------

